# Hornady FPB'S



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the FPB's on elk? My buddy and I are considering doing a muzzleloader elk hunt this year and I'm looking for a new bullet to use. I have been shooting the 250gr SST's for deer, and while I have not had any issues with them, I don't know if they are a good idea for an elk. Those bullets seem a little soft to me.

If not an FPB, what else is a good, solid, performer for elk?

If it matters, I'll be using an Omega, and BH 209. 50 cal.
Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've fired several 300grn XTPs into elk... all leave big holes on each side. Love'em.


-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Shot my bull with the Hornady 300gr XTP-MAGs this year... I like 'em!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I've shot the FPBs 300 gr. while sighting in my T/C bone collector. Shot pretty well, but no experience on an animal. I actually switched to Barnes TEZ 290 gr. and accuracy improved. I think T/C recommends sabots which is why I switched to the barnes.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I think you are fine to still use the 250 sst's for elk.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I've shot both.... out of the 2 I'd suggest the barnes. Better groups with 99.9 % retention, I'm very impressed with barnes bullets.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Dallon C !!! I have never had an Elk go farther than 50 yds. after being hit with the 300 XTP. One bull was at 236 yds. One shot is all it took. By the time I got reloaded, he was already cartwheeling down the hill.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I shot some fpb's today, along with some SST 's and a few powerbelts. 

Both the FPB and the SST are impressive and will leave a big hole in an elk. 

FPB's were a pain to get started in the barrel, but were shooting nice groups. 

SST's are sabots so, they also shoot nice and can be a pain to load.

Powebelts are easy to load, but shoot erratic and splinter in the dirt pile. Strongly do not recommend them. 

Traditions Pursuit LT with 100 grains of Blackhorn 209.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My Omega loves Barnes 290gr TEZ over Blackhorn 209. Works very well on Elk, Deer, and Paper. On a 150 yard shot on Elk it made it 30 yards before going down. Deer go to sleep in there tracks.

Spry


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

+1 on the SST's but bump up to the 300 grain ones, just buy them in advance. Seems like they are the first to disappear off the shelves come Sept 1st. 
My TC Omega gives me the best groups with the 250 gr SST's and the worse groups with the TC Shockwaves. 
I have an uncle who swears by the Powerbelts but I am hesitant based on my experience with them when shooting wood targets. They do not penetrate as well as the SST's.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

NevadaMax said:


> +1 on the SST's but bump up to the 300 grain ones, just buy them in advance. Seems like they are the first to disappear off the shelves come Sept 1st.
> My TC Omega gives me the best groups with the 250 gr SST's and the worse groups with the TC Shockwaves.
> I have an uncle who swears by the Powerbelts but I am hesitant based on my experience with them when shooting wood targets. They do not penetrate as well as the SST's.


I think the SST's and Shockwaves are the same bullet but different sabots.

The different colored sabots reflect the different diameter thickness of the sabot.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

Then I recommend the red ones.:grin:


----------

